# Infantry's Diet and Compound Run........



## Infantry87 (May 7, 2013)

Stats: 5'11 213 BF% around 16
Maintenance Cals - 3,622
Im running a 10/45/45 split

AAS: Tren Ace/Test Prop/Var
        450wk/200wk/80-100mg ED

Day outline:

Wake-up 5am
Protein shake
Supplements

Meal 1 6am
2 whole large eggs
1 cup egg whites
2 slices bacon
1 packet oatmeal
1/4 cup almonds

Meal 2 9am
1 cup tuna chunk light
1/2 cup almonds

Meal 3 12pm
4oz chicken breast 
1/4 cup rice
4tbsp natty pb

Meal 4 3pm
4oz lean beef 93/7
1.5 cups Romaine salad
2tbsp EVOO
6oz Chobani yogurt

6pm Gym 
730 PWO shake

Meal 5 8/830pm
8oz sirloin
1.5 cups Romaine salad
2tbsp EVOO
1/2 cup almonds

9/930
Before bed Cassein Protein

Total :   Cals/Pro/Carbs/Fat Cals/Fat G
          3,485/250g/130g/1,925/219g

This is not including shakes. These numbers are actual food. So I'm eating around 200cals below Maintenance before adding in Wake-up,PWO, Bedtime shakes.

Supplements:
1MR
PMD BCAA's
Aspirin
Mulit
Hawthorn Berry Extract
CoQ-10
Red yeast rice
Niacin
Fish oil
Flax oil
Vit B complex
Vit C
Milk Thistle
Liv-52

Any comments please feel free to post. This is my actual diet and first ever planned by myself. So be gentle


----------



## Infantry87 (May 7, 2013)

Also, I will switching foods around ED. Baked potatoes/sweet potatoes/whole leaf spinach/collard greens/avacados etc... This is just a sample


----------



## Dtownry (May 7, 2013)

Bro where is the Egg Omelet and Country Cap Chicken?


----------



## Infantry87 (May 7, 2013)

Shit bro, Im not martha stewart lol. I can eat chicken boiled with no seasoning all day.


----------



## LeanHerm (May 7, 2013)

Get some son!!!


----------



## Dtownry (May 8, 2013)

Infantry87 said:


> Shit bro, Im not martha stewart lol. I can eat chicken boiled with no seasoning all day.



HA I am talking about the good kind that comes in a brown plastic pouch.  Get you strong like bull.  Or sick like Joe.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 8, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> HA I am talking about the good kind that comes in a brown plastic pouch.  Get you strong like bull.  Or sick like Joe.



Hell no. Even though pot roast was my shit. Veggie omlet would make even 1sgt blow chunks


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2013)

How did you come up with 3600 to maintain? Seems high.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> How did you come up with 3600 to maintain? Seems high.



Took my BMR and mulitplied by 1.725 since Im extrememly active. Working out 5 days a wk and actually have been busting my ass for trying out for an arena football team. I couldve did it wrong but I checked over and over agiain


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 8, 2013)

Infantry87 said:


> Took my BMR and mulitplied by 1.725 since Im extrememly active. Working out 5 days a wk and actually have been busting my ass for trying out for an arena football team. I couldve did it wrong but I checked over and over agiain



If you're a real active guy then sure fuck it. Go for it. You're probably right.


----------



## Jada (May 8, 2013)

Nice cycle infant! Ur gonna kick ass


----------



## SuperBane (May 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you're a real active guy then sure fuck it. Go for it. You're probably right.



How do you come up with your maintenance POB?


----------



## AlphaD (May 8, 2013)

Nice Infantry!  I'm in to follow! Kiss ass brother.


----------



## Cashout (May 8, 2013)

What's the goal here 87? 

If I'm reading this correctly....

Total : Cals/Pro/Carbs/Fat Cals/Fat G
3,485/250g/130g/1,925/219g

Then your hitting 130 grams of cabs and 219 grams of fat? Correct?

Why? If you are as physically active as you noted in your OP, you are in for a long and difficult ride.

On top of that, you are going to be spending a ton of money on OTC sups. I wouldn't waste the $$$ on that.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2013)

Cashout said:


> What's the goal here 87?
> 
> If I'm reading this correctly....
> 
> ...



x2x.....


250g pro and 219g fat....????


----------



## Infantry87 (May 8, 2013)

Honestly just trying to maintain my muscle and hack some fat off my love handles and stomach area. As of right now Im trying to get a gram of protein and healthy fat per lb of bodyweight and a carb deficit of half of my bodyweight in carbs and maybe even.less. This is just a sample of what Im trying to do. Ill be tweaking and correcting weekly on basis of my performance in the gym and the overall being of myself during the days ie lethargy etc... As in calculating my overall calorie intake I would describe it as moderately active as I work outside running a construction crew.


----------



## Cashout (May 8, 2013)

What is the logic behind the 1 gram of fat per pound of body weight? The problem I see here is that if you are trying to go the keto route, your carbs are way to high. Otherwise go full keto and drop the carbs to less than 50 grams per day.

Personally I won't go keto for what you described.

I'd at least triple your carbs and cut the fat down to less than 60 grams. I am not trying to be the pessimist here but this diet is not going to get you where you say you want to go.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 8, 2013)

I was thinking of a ckd to be honest


----------



## Cashout (May 8, 2013)

Then your carbs are way to high. You'll never make it into ketosis with 130 grams of carbs per day. Cut them down to 50-60 per day on keto days.


----------

